# Il ritorno di una ex traditrice



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Salve a tutti, forse non vi ricorderete di me, sono una delle tante traditrici che si iscrive, chiede consigli per interrompere il circolo vizioso che la assilla, decide e riesce a chiudere e scompare dal forum perchè dopo poco ha ripreso nuovamente la storia... Non sono riuscita a trovare il mio intervento (che era sul vecchio forum) ma il riassunto è questo, tranne la parte che voi non sapete ma avrete sicuramente immaginato, dove torno sui miei passi e ricomincio a tradire mio marito... entrami sposati con figli, 2 anni di tradimento (sul luogo di lavoro), decisione di chiudere da parte mia, partenza per le ferie, rientro e ricaduta... fino ad agosto di quest'anno. Ora finalmente ho chiuso questa storia assurda. Vi scrivo non per chiedere consigli ma per spiegare le mie sensazioni. Vi ho continuati a leggere sempre e mi è capitato spesso di trovare storie simili alla mia, con interventi da parte di traditi e traditori che mi hanno lasciata perplessa... per questo motivo ho deciso di scrivere questo post. Xchè per me, e ripeto PER ME, il cambiamento fondamentale nel mio cervello che mi ha di fatto resa forte e sicura della mia decisione (oltre all'amore che provo verso mio marito), è stato capire che per l'amante non provavo nè ho mai provato niente! Sono state sempre e solo giustificazioni che mi davo per non sentirmi una "poco di buono"!!! Nel momento in cui ho capito che, tolti gli sfarfallii iniziali, restava solo il sesso, l'altro ha perso tutto il suo fascino! Mi sono ritrovata ad avere in un solo mese tutti i sensi di colpa che per circa 3 anni mi sono "tolta" grazie alle scuse create dal mio subconscio! Guardavo mio marito, mio figlio, e mi chiedevo come avevo potuto anche solo immaginare tutto ciò che ho fatto! Sono stata fortunata a fermarmi in tempo (senza cioè rovinare la loro vita e di conseguenza la mia)! Avrei tanto da scrivere ma non voglio fare un intervento troppo lungo, altrimenti vi addormentate di sicuro. Chiedete, sparate! E se riuscite a trovare il vecchio post ditemi come si fa che vorrei riuscire anch'io a rileggere cosa scrivevo!


----------



## Anna A (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, forse non vi ricorderete di me, sono una delle tante traditrici che si iscrive, chiede consigli per interrompere il circolo vizioso che la assilla, decide e riesce a chiudere e scompare dal forum perchè dopo poco ha ripreso nuovamente la storia... Non sono riuscita a trovare il mio intervento (che era sul vecchio forum) ma il riassunto è questo, tranne la parte che voi non sapete ma avrete sicuramente immaginato, dove torno sui miei passi e ricomincio a tradire mio marito... entrami sposati con figli, 2 anni di tradimento (sul luogo di lavoro), decisione di chiudere da parte mia, partenza per le ferie, rientro e ricaduta... fino ad agosto di quest'anno. Ora finalmente ho chiuso questa storia assurda. Vi scrivo non per chiedere consigli ma per spiegare le mie sensazioni. Vi ho continuati a leggere sempre e mi è capitato spesso di trovare storie simili alla mia, con interventi da parte di traditi e traditori che mi hanno lasciata perplessa... per questo motivo ho deciso di scrivere questo post. Xchè per me, e ripeto PER ME, il cambiamento fondamentale nel mio cervello che mi ha di fatto resa forte e sicura della mia decisione (oltre all'amore che provo verso mio marito), è stato capire che per l'amante non provavo nè ho mai provato niente! Sono state sempre e solo giustificazioni che mi davo per non sentirmi una "poco di buono"!!! Nel momento in cui ho capito che, tolti gli sfarfallii iniziali, restava solo il sesso, l'altro ha perso tutto il suo fascino! Mi sono ritrovata ad avere in un solo mese tutti i sensi di colpa che per circa 3 anni mi sono "tolta" grazie alle scuse create dal mio subconscio! Guardavo mio marito, mio figlio, e mi chiedevo come avevo potuto anche solo immaginare tutto ciò che ho fatto! Sono stata fortunata a fermarmi in tempo (senza cioè rovinare la loro vita e di conseguenza la mia)! Avrei tanto da scrivere ma non voglio fare un intervento troppo lungo, altrimenti vi addormentate di sicuro. Chiedete, sparate! E se riuscite a trovare il vecchio post ditemi come si fa che vorrei riuscire anch'io a rileggere cosa scrivevo!


ciao!
eri tu che avevi passato una notte in auto da sola in un parcheggio aspettandolo invano perché avevate un appuntamento ma lui ti ha dato buca visto che era in vacanza con moglie e figli?


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

Tania, non ti conobbi, ma tu sei la prova vivente di cosa significa rinsavire dal tradimento. Finalmente è vero quello che dico che le amanti si inventono delle giustificazioni per far sembrare la cosa meno brutta, più accettabile.
Scrivi pure quello che ti è successo che dovrebbe spero essere un esempio per chi in questo forum straparla di amore e via dicendo.


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ciao!
> eri tu che avevi passato una notte in auto da sola in un parcheggio aspettandolo invano perché avevate un appuntamento ma lui ti ha dato buca visto che era in vacanza con moglie e figli?


no, non mi è mai successo


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tania, non ti conobbi, ma tu sei la prova vivente di cosa significa rinsavire dal tradimento. Finalmente è vero quello che dico che le amanti si inventono delle giustificazioni per far sembrare la cosa meno brutta, più accettabile.
> Scrivi pure quello che ti è successo che dovrebbe spero essere un esempio per chi in questo forum straparla di amore e via dicendo.


Ciao Daniele, purtroppo i tuoi interventi non sono sempre fra i miei preferiti, come ho scritto io parlo per me, non credo sia una legge che vale per tutti. Mi dispiace quando scrivi quelle frasi così "volgari" contro noi donne... io sono rinsavita, ho lavorato tanto su me stessa e con mio marito, ma sappi che chi tradisce, mancando di rispetto nei confronti del compagno/a, reagisce comunque ad una mancanza del detto compagno!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tania, non ti conobbi, ma tu sei la prova vivente di cosa significa rinsavire dal tradimento. *Finalmente è vero* quello che dico che le amanti si inventono delle giustificazioni per far sembrare la cosa meno brutta, più accettabile.
> Scrivi pure quello che ti è successo che dovrebbe spero essere un esempio per chi in questo forum straparla di amore e via dicendo.


Non è che una cosa diventa vera se si trova un caso, sai? 
Per essere vera deve essere vera sempre, e fino a che tutte le traditrici che si dichiarano innamorate non smentiranno come Tania, il grassetto te lo scordi 

Ciò non toglie che puoi continuare liberamente ad esserne convinto.


----------



## Anna A (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele, purtroppo i tuoi interventi non sono sempre fra i miei preferiti, come ho scritto io parlo per me, non credo sia una legge che vale per tutti. Mi dispiace quando scrivi quelle frasi così "volgari" contro noi donne... io sono rinsavita, ho lavorato tanto su me stessa e con mio marito, *ma sappi che chi tradisce, mancando di rispetto nei confronti del compagno/a, reagisce comunque ad una mancanza del detto compagno*!


e no. scusa, ma chi tradisce lo fa perché gli va di farlo. non a caso molto spesso chi tradisce (letto spessissimo anche in questo forum) non ha nessuna magagna da denunciare riguardo il marito o la moglie.
eddai, però..


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e no. scusa, ma chi tradisce lo fa perché gli va di farlo. non a caso molto spesso chi tradisce (letto spessissimo anche in questo forum) non ha nessuna magagna da denunciare riguardo il marito o la moglie.
> eddai, però..



Chi tradisce lo fa perchè così.... le traditrici si raccontano tutte panzane perchè... i traditori sono persone pessime... i traditori se ne fregano e basta... le traditrici etc etc

Bon, io dichiaro come verità universale, e boia chi contraddice, che *è buona la pasta al sugo.*
E basta.


----------



## cleo81 (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> chi tradisce lo fa perchè così.... Le traditrici si raccontano tutte panzane perchè... I traditori sono persone pessime... I traditori se ne fregano e basta... Le traditrici etc etc
> 
> bon, io dichiaro come verità universale, e boia chi contraddice, che *è buona la pasta al sugo.*
> e basta.


ma io ti adorooooooo


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> ma io ti adorooooooo



Spero bene: Mica volevi pure contraddirmi, eh?
*Eh?* 

E ora basta, cerco di calmarmi che oggi non gira bene. Scusate OT e tutto. Più o meno, non mi sento molto sincera in queste scuse, ma pazienza.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

Io odio i traditori e le traditrici, peccato che su questo sito vengano più traditrici che traditori...il che mi fa propendere ormai che siano più le donne a tradire.
Mancanze, io sono stato tradito perchè le diedi una mano in un momento di bisogno, fa pure tu i conti, comunque si agisca è sbagliato quando uno tradisce, che tu lo abbia ignorato troppo o gli abbia dato una mano.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io odio i traditori e le traditrici, peccato che su questo sito vengano più traditrici che traditori...il che mi fa propendere ormai che siano più le donne a tradire.
> Mancanze, io sono stato tradito perchè le diedi una mano in un momento di bisogno, fa pure tu i conti, comunque si agisca è sbagliato quando uno tradisce, che tu lo abbia ignorato troppo o gli abbia dato una mano.



Se sei buono, ti tirano le pietreeeee...

Ohi, non sei cattolico, vero? Odia il peccato e ama il peccatore...


----------



## cleo81 (19 Ottobre 2010)

Uff...
volete sapere una cosa?

Nella mia vita ho tradito, sono stata tradita, ho cercato di comportarmi bene, ho intorno persone che amo e con cui cerco di non sbagliare, a volte sbaglio lo stesso, a volte sbagliano loro... è un gran casino.
Per alcuni sbagli di altri sono stata molto male, e forse ho fatto altrettanto male, senza averne l'intenzione, a chi non lo meritava, a chi non c'entrava nulla.

E' vero, tradisco. 
Tradisco pur amando il mio attuale compagno e senza amare il mio amico.
Perché lo faccio? Non lo so, ne ho bisogno... mi piace e mi fa star bene.
A volte mi sento in colpa e non riesco a dormire, altre volte mi auto-assolvo e alzo le spalle. 
Forse è un bisogno genetico, forse un brutto vizio, forse insicurezza, forse solo edonismo. Non ci ho ancora capito niente.

Ebbene, sono ancora qui.
Non ho ancora trovato alcuna legge universale che regola i rapporti con gli altri nella mia vita. 
Nessuna mappa del tesoro, nessun baule e forse nessun tesoro.

Forse domani mi alzerò e smetterò di tradire.
Forse non smetterò mai.

Ma non mi sento né meglio né peggio di tanti altri.


----------



## cleo81 (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io odio i traditori e le traditrici, *peccato che su questo sito vengano più traditrici che traditori...il che mi fa propendere ormai che siano più le donne a tradire.*
> Mancanze, io sono stato tradito perchè le diedi una mano in un momento di bisogno, fa pure tu i conti, comunque si agisca è sbagliato quando uno tradisce, che tu lo abbia ignorato troppo o gli abbia dato una mano.


Non è che gli uomini invece che "perdere tempo" qui a scrivere e ad analizzare dei comportamenti... ehm.... fanno altro?
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non è che gli uomini invece che "perdere tempo" qui a scrivere e ad analizzare dei comportamenti... ehm.... fanno altro?
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## cleo81 (19 Ottobre 2010)

> Non è che gli uomini invece che "perdere tempo" qui a scrivere e ad analizzare dei comportamenti... ehm.... fanno altro?


Quoto me stessa per aggiungere:

PS. E io non odio nessuno.


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e no. scusa, ma chi tradisce lo fa perché gli va di farlo. non a caso molto spesso chi tradisce (letto spessissimo anche in questo forum) non ha nessuna magagna da denunciare riguardo il marito o la moglie.
> eddai, però..


hai ragione, fino ad un certo punto! A me mancava qualcosa nel rapporto con mio marito, HO SBAGLIATO a tradirlo, dovevo affrontare il problema con lui, ma il problema c'era! Anche io credevo di non averne, ma se arrivi a farlo o sei un traditore cronico e non sarai mai fedele a nessuno, nemmeno a te stesso oppure qualcosa c'è che non va! E' che il tradimento sembra la soluzione più facile, invece è solo il peggioramento del problema!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Mi sono ritrovata ad avere in un solo mese tutti i sensi di colpa che per circa 3 anni mi sono "tolta" grazie alle scuse create dal mio subconscio!


Forse è una domanda stupida, anzi, lo sarà sicuramente, però la pongo ugualmente più che altro perchè mi piacerebbe capire, e visto che posso avere risposte da chi ha avuto esperienze dirette.......

Mi rivolgo all'autrice del topic ma ovviamente il discorso è generale. Lei dice che ad un certo punto ha cominciato a "realizzare" che la storia era quella che era,ed ha troncato. Mi domando, ma quando si stà lì in camera da letto e ti stai acchittando per il prossimo incontro, magari indecisa se usare il completino nero o quello bianco, pensando a come farlo impazzire a letto,  certi pensieri non sfiorano neanche ? Il fatto che si stà facendo qualcosa che non andrebbe fatto non ci assale neanche per un momento ? Credo che ciò avvenga, invece, e mi piacerebbe sapere qual'è il meccanismo che ci spinge a proseguire, con quali panzane ci si convince ad proseguire. Uso il plurale, perchè, anche se in altri ambiti, anche io spesso e volentieri, mi trovo ad agire in situazioni, ricorrenti e ripetitive, in cui sono ben conscio del fatto che stò facendò una cosa ma vado comunque avanti come uno schiacciasassi fregandomene delle vocine che dentro mi dicono: "Stà bono, nun te move che stai a fà na stronxata"

PS: Si vede che le mie vocine hanno studiato a Oxford ? :mrgreen:


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Secondo me è difficile riuscire ad essere sinceri con se stessi, e guardarsi dentro a volte fa paura! Mi sono domandata così tante volte perchè ho detto si la prima volta (ed ho continuato per oltre 2 anni!!!), non voglio certo giustificarmi dando la colpa a mio marito, ho detto solo che mi mancava qualcosa e quando l'ho capito ne ho parlato con lui invece di appoggiarmi ad un estraneo! In un rapporto il dialogo è la cosa più importante. Spesso il nostro compagno non sa del nostro problema e noi pretendiamo che lo capisca senza dirglielo! Per me è stato così ed ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un altro perchè presa in un momento di crisi. Ora non accadrebbe! E per il futuro è lo stesso! Ho capito (e sembro quasi stupida a dirlo!) che basta parlare dei problemi per risolverli!


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse è una domanda stupida, anzi, lo sarà sicuramente, però la pongo ugualmente più che altro perchè mi piacerebbe capire, e visto che posso avere risposte da chi ha avuto esperienze dirette.......
> 
> Mi rivolgo all'autrice del topic ma ovviamente il discorso è generale. Lei dice che ad un certo punto ha cominciato a "realizzare" che la storia era quella che era,ed ha troncato. Mi domando, ma quando si stà lì in camera da letto e ti stai acchittando per il prossimo incontro, magari indecisa se usare il completino nero o quello bianco, pensando a come farlo impazzire a letto,  certi pensieri non sfiorano neanche ? Il fatto che si stà facendo qualcosa che non andrebbe fatto non ci assale neanche per un momento ? Credo che ciò avvenga, invece, e mi piacerebbe sapere qual'è il meccanismo che ci spinge a proseguire, con quali panzane ci si convince ad proseguire. Uso il plurale, perchè, anche se in altri ambiti, anche io spesso e volentieri, mi trovo ad agire in situazioni, ricorrenti e ripetitive, in cui sono ben conscio del fatto che stò facendò una cosa ma vado comunque avanti come uno schiacciasassi fregandomene delle vocine che dentro mi dicono: "Stà bono, nun te move che stai a fà na stronxata"
> 
> *PS: Si vede che le mie vocine hanno studiato a Oxford ?* :mrgreen:



E' che le tue "vocine" sono sveglie  quelle di altri/e dormono profondamente  :mrgreen:


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse è una domanda stupida, anzi, lo sarà sicuramente, però la pongo ugualmente più che altro perchè mi piacerebbe capire, e visto che posso avere risposte da chi ha avuto esperienze dirette.......
> 
> Mi rivolgo all'autrice del topic ma ovviamente il discorso è generale. Lei dice che ad un certo punto ha cominciato a "realizzare" che la storia era quella che era,ed ha troncato. Mi domando, ma quando si stà lì in camera da letto e ti stai acchittando per il prossimo incontro, magari indecisa se usare il completino nero o quello bianco, pensando a come farlo impazzire a letto,  certi pensieri non sfiorano neanche ? Il fatto che si stà facendo qualcosa che non andrebbe fatto non ci assale neanche per un momento ? Credo che ciò avvenga, invece, e mi piacerebbe sapere qual'è il meccanismo che ci spinge a proseguire, con quali panzane ci si convince ad proseguire. Uso il plurale, perchè, anche se in altri ambiti, anche io spesso e volentieri, mi trovo ad agire in situazioni, ricorrenti e ripetitive, in cui sono ben conscio del fatto che stò facendò una cosa ma vado comunque avanti come uno schiacciasassi fregandomene delle vocine che dentro mi dicono: "Stà bono, nun te move che stai a fà na stronxata"
> 
> PS: Si vede che le mie vocine hanno studiato a Oxford ? :mrgreen:


io mi giustificavo con il sentimento!


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, forse non vi ricorderete di me, sono una delle tante traditrici che si iscrive, chiede consigli per interrompere il circolo vizioso che la assilla, decide e riesce a chiudere e scompare dal forum perchè dopo poco ha ripreso nuovamente la storia... Non sono riuscita a trovare il mio intervento (che era sul vecchio forum) ma il riassunto è questo, tranne la parte che voi non sapete ma avrete sicuramente immaginato, dove torno sui miei passi e ricomincio a tradire mio marito... entrami sposati con figli, 2 anni di tradimento (sul luogo di lavoro), decisione di chiudere da parte mia, partenza per le ferie, rientro e ricaduta... fino ad agosto di quest'anno. Ora finalmente ho chiuso questa storia assurda. Vi scrivo non per chiedere consigli ma per spiegare le mie sensazioni. Vi ho continuati a leggere sempre e mi è capitato spesso di trovare storie simili alla mia, con interventi da parte di traditi e traditori che mi hanno lasciata perplessa... per questo motivo ho deciso di scrivere questo post. Xchè per me, e ripeto PER ME, il cambiamento fondamentale nel mio cervello che mi ha di fatto resa forte e sicura della mia decisione (oltre all'*amore che provo verso mio marito*), è stato capire che per l'amante non provavo nè ho mai provato niente! Sono state sempre e solo giustificazioni che mi davo per non sentirmi una "poco di buono"!!! Nel momento in cui ho capito che, tolti gli sfarfallii iniziali, restava solo il sesso, l'altro ha perso tutto il suo fascino! Mi sono ritrovata ad avere in un solo mese tutti i sensi di colpa che per circa 3 anni mi sono "tolta" grazie alle scuse create dal mio subconscio! Guardavo mio marito, mio figlio, e mi chiedevo come avevo potuto anche solo immaginare tutto ciò che ho fatto! Sono stata fortunata a fermarmi in tempo (senza cioè rovinare la loro vita e di conseguenza la mia)! Avrei tanto da scrivere ma non voglio fare un intervento troppo lungo, altrimenti vi addormentate di sicuro. Chiedete, sparate! E se riuscite a trovare il vecchio post ditemi come si fa che vorrei riuscire anch'io a rileggere cosa scrivevo!


questa frase mi ha davvero stupita ...
io pensavo nella mia ignoranza che una persona quando arriva a tradire l'amore per il proprio marito / moglie sia finito


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> questa frase mi ha davvero stupita ...
> io pensavo nella mia ignoranza che una persona quando arriva a tradire l'amore per il proprio marito / moglie sia finito


NO, spesso e' messo da parte  .


----------



## Sid (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, forse non vi ricorderete di me, sono una delle tante traditrici che si iscrive, chiede consigli per interrompere il circolo vizioso che la assilla, decide e riesce a chiudere e scompare dal forum perchè dopo poco ha ripreso nuovamente la storia... Non sono riuscita a trovare il mio intervento (che era sul vecchio forum) ma il riassunto è questo, tranne la parte che voi non sapete ma avrete sicuramente immaginato, dove torno sui miei passi e ricomincio a tradire mio marito... entrami sposati con figli, 2 anni di tradimento (sul luogo di lavoro), decisione di chiudere da parte mia, partenza per le ferie, rientro e ricaduta... fino ad agosto di quest'anno. Ora finalmente ho chiuso questa storia assurda. Vi scrivo non per chiedere consigli ma per spiegare le mie sensazioni. Vi ho continuati a leggere sempre e mi è capitato spesso di trovare storie simili alla mia, con interventi da parte di traditi e traditori che mi hanno lasciata perplessa... per questo motivo ho deciso di scrivere questo post. Xchè per me, e ripeto PER ME, il cambiamento fondamentale nel mio cervello che mi ha di fatto resa forte e sicura della mia decisione (oltre all'amore che provo verso mio marito), è stato capire che per l'amante non provavo nè ho mai provato niente! Sono state sempre e solo giustificazioni che mi davo per non sentirmi una "poco di buono"!!! Nel momento in cui ho capito che, tolti gli sfarfallii iniziali, restava solo il sesso, l'altro ha perso tutto il suo fascino! Mi sono ritrovata ad avere in un solo mese tutti i sensi di colpa che per circa 3 anni mi sono "tolta" grazie alle scuse create dal mio subconscio! Guardavo mio marito, mio figlio, e mi chiedevo come avevo potuto anche solo immaginare tutto ciò che ho fatto! Sono stata fortunata a fermarmi in tempo (senza cioè rovinare la loro vita e di conseguenza la mia)! Avrei tanto da scrivere ma non voglio fare un intervento troppo lungo, altrimenti vi addormentate di sicuro. Chiedete, sparate! E se riuscite a trovare il vecchio post ditemi come si fa che vorrei riuscire anch'io a rileggere cosa scrivevo!


 
bentornata Tania.
Non mi ricordo di aver letto la tua storia, ma penso che tu possa dare un bel contributo a questo forum


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> questa frase mi ha davvero stupita ...
> io pensavo nella mia ignoranza che una persona quando arriva a tradire l'amore per il proprio marito / moglie sia finito


No Giuma non è così. Ma è difficile spiegartelo.
Io so di amare mio marito eppure ho fatto quello che ho fatto.
Egoismo? Voglia di emozioni? una passione che ci travolge? Non so cos'è, so che quello che provo per mio marito è rimasto invariato.
Non vorrei però che la tua domanda ti creasse delle illusioni per la tua storia. Non è il tuo caso questo e lo dimostra il modo in cui ti tratta


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> questa frase mi ha davvero stupita ...
> io pensavo nella mia ignoranza che una persona quando arriva a tradire l'amore per il proprio marito / moglie sia finito


non posso pretendere che tu non mi giudichi ipocrita o falsa, ma l'amore verso mio marito non l'ho mai messo in dubbio ne in discussione! Falsamente credevo di amare due persone (lo so, assurdo!!!) ma sono sicura, nonostante abbia tradito lui, la sua fiducia, il suo rispetto, di non aver mai smesso di amarlo!


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> non posso pretendere che tu non mi giudichi ipocrita o falsa, ma l'amore verso mio marito non l'ho mai messo in dubbio ne in discussione! Falsamente credevo di amare due persone (lo so, assurdo!!!) ma sono sicura, nonostante abbia tradito lui, la sua fiducia, il suo rispetto, di non aver mai smesso di amarlo!




... e questo ti provoca dei rimorsi?


----------



## mariasole (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, forse non vi ricorderete di me, sono una delle tante traditrici che si iscrive, chiede consigli per interrompere il circolo vizioso che la assilla, decide e riesce a chiudere e scompare dal forum perchè dopo poco ha ripreso nuovamente la storia... Non sono riuscita a trovare il mio intervento (che era sul vecchio forum) ma il riassunto è questo, tranne la parte che voi non sapete ma avrete sicuramente immaginato, dove torno sui miei passi e ricomincio a tradire mio marito... entrami sposati con figli, 2 anni di tradimento (sul luogo di lavoro), decisione di chiudere da parte mia, partenza per le ferie, rientro e ricaduta... fino ad agosto di quest'anno. Ora finalmente ho chiuso questa storia assurda. Vi scrivo non per chiedere consigli ma per spiegare le mie sensazioni. Vi ho continuati a leggere sempre e mi è capitato spesso di trovare storie simili alla mia, con interventi da parte di traditi e traditori che mi hanno lasciata perplessa... per questo motivo ho deciso di scrivere questo post. Xchè per me, e ripeto PER ME, il cambiamento fondamentale nel mio cervello che mi ha di fatto resa forte e sicura della mia decisione (oltre all'amore che provo verso mio marito), è stato capire che per l'amante non provavo nè ho mai provato niente! Sono state sempre e solo giustificazioni che mi davo per non sentirmi una "poco di buono"!!! Nel momento in cui ho capito che, tolti gli sfarfallii iniziali, restava solo il sesso, l'altro ha perso tutto il suo fascino! Mi sono ritrovata ad avere in un solo mese tutti i sensi di colpa che per circa 3 anni mi sono "tolta" grazie alle scuse create dal mio subconscio! *Guardavo mio marito, mio figlio, e mi chiedevo come avevo potuto anche solo immaginare tutto ciò che ho fatto!* Sono stata fortunata a fermarmi in tempo (senza cioè rovinare la loro vita e di conseguenza la mia)! Avrei tanto da scrivere ma non voglio fare un intervento troppo lungo, altrimenti vi addormentate di sicuro. Chiedete, sparate! E se riuscite a trovare il vecchio post ditemi come si fa che vorrei riuscire anch'io a rileggere cosa scrivevo!


 
Questo mio marito me lo dice sempre.... come ho potuto?....




Ciao, piacere di conoscerti....


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e questo ti provoca dei rimorsi?


Purtroppo sì! Sono sempre stata una persona che preferisce avere dei rimorsi che dei rimpianti, ma potessi tornare indietro non tradirei mio marito! Mi sono pentita di aver detto sì quel giorno!


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Questo mio marito me lo dice sempre.... come ho potuto?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao. Mi dispiace. Non riesco assolutamente ad immaginare cosa stai provando. Non conosco la tua storia, io vorrei non aver mai tradito.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, forse non vi ricorderete di me, sono una delle tante traditrici che si iscrive, chiede consigli per interrompere il circolo vizioso che la assilla, decide e riesce a chiudere e scompare dal forum perchè dopo poco ha ripreso nuovamente la storia... Non sono riuscita a trovare il mio intervento (che era sul vecchio forum) ma il riassunto è questo, tranne la parte che voi non sapete ma avrete sicuramente immaginato, dove torno sui miei passi e ricomincio a tradire mio marito... entrami sposati con figli, 2 anni di tradimento (sul luogo di lavoro), decisione di chiudere da parte mia, partenza per le ferie, rientro e ricaduta... fino ad agosto di quest'anno. Ora finalmente ho chiuso questa storia assurda. Vi scrivo non per chiedere consigli ma per spiegare le mie sensazioni. Vi ho continuati a leggere sempre e mi è capitato spesso di trovare storie simili alla mia, con interventi da parte di traditi e traditori che mi hanno lasciata perplessa... per questo motivo ho deciso di scrivere questo post. Xchè per me, e ripeto PER ME, il cambiamento fondamentale nel mio cervello che mi ha di fatto resa forte e sicura della mia decisione (oltre all'amore che provo verso mio marito), è stato capire che per l'amante non provavo nè ho mai provato niente! Sono state sempre e solo giustificazioni che mi davo per non sentirmi una "poco di buono"!!! Nel momento in cui ho capito che, tolti gli sfarfallii iniziali, restava solo il sesso, l'altro ha perso tutto il suo fascino! Mi sono ritrovata ad avere in un solo mese tutti i sensi di colpa che per circa 3 anni mi sono "tolta" grazie alle scuse create dal mio subconscio! Guardavo mio marito, mio figlio, e mi chiedevo come avevo potuto anche solo immaginare tutto ciò che ho fatto! Sono stata fortunata a fermarmi in tempo (senza cioè rovinare la loro vita e di conseguenza la mia)! Avrei tanto da scrivere ma non voglio fare un intervento troppo lungo, altrimenti vi addormentate di sicuro. Chiedete, sparate! E se riuscite a trovare il vecchio post ditemi come si fa che vorrei riuscire anch'io a rileggere cosa scrivevo!


Ciao Tania!

Che poi lo sai benissimo che la vita va avanti di certezze e di dubbi invece si mummifica.
Che sono le fulgide intuizioni che scorticano la notte delle idee e ti torniscono le gambe del tripode sul quale siederai imperiosa.

Ma le certezze sono burro al sole e, quando le si vedono tutte intere, è perchè le si scrutano da troppo lontano, e quello che pare un colosso di marmo dai sublimi dettagli non è che un abbozzo di travertino.

Ed è meraviglioso lo sguardo vitreo, di solenne convinzione, quando ci si scambiano le fedi!
E si disegnano due cuori intrecciati con le dita nel cielo, guardando in due fra Proxima Centauri e Aldebaran.

Eppure, come un soffio di vento freddo che spegne la coda delle lucciole, la fede degli amanti ha iniziato a pulsare con cadenza dispari.
Fra gli endecasillabi s'è infilato un settenario.
E la dignità di una promessa è diventata la ricerca di un nascondiglio per corpi indecenti che si contorcono l'uno nell'altro.
L'asciutto sentimento di dignità è diventato molle e bianchiccio rigagnolo di umori impastati.

Una certezza anche questa, no?

Ed ora ne è subentrata un'altra.
Il ritorno al primo patto, al giuramento dell'altare.
Più forte di prima, perchè più consapevole, più indistruttibile di prima perchè già rotto.

Bellissimo!

Quanto durerà la ritrovata eternità?

Gli infiniti attimi che ti separano dalla prossima certezza.

Auguri.

Ciao!


----------



## Anna A (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Secondo me è difficile riuscire ad essere sinceri con se stessi, e guardarsi dentro a volte fa paura! Mi sono domandata così tante volte perchè ho detto si la prima volta (ed ho continuato per oltre 2 anni!!!), non voglio certo giustificarmi dando la colpa a mio marito, ho detto solo che mi mancava qualcosa e quando l'ho capito ne ho parlato con lui invece di appoggiarmi ad un estraneo! In un rapporto il dialogo è la cosa più importante. Spesso il nostro compagno non sa del nostro problema e noi pretendiamo che lo capisca senza dirglielo! Per me è stato così ed ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un altro perchè presa in un momento di crisi. Ora non accadrebbe! E per il futuro è lo stesso! *Ho capito (e sembro quasi stupida a dirlo!) che basta parlare dei problemi per risolverli*!


seeee magari...:rotfl:


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Quanto durerà la ritrovata eternità?
> *
> Gli infiniti attimi che ti separano dalla prossima certezza.
> 
> ...


Ciao! Io spero per sempre! Spero di essere in grado di imparare dai propri errori! Certo è che la mano sul fuoco non si può mettere per niente e nessuno, ma impegnarsi per far funzionare un amore si può!


----------



## tania (19 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> seeee magari...:rotfl:


per me è stato così! Dipenderà certo dal problema.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Ottobre 2010)

Cara Tania, 
visto che sei in un periodo di grazia, mi daresti mica 6 numeri da giocare stasera? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Uff...
> volete sapere una cosa?
> 
> Nella mia vita ho tradito, sono stata tradita, ho cercato di comportarmi bene, ho intorno persone che amo e con cui cerco di non sbagliare, a volte sbaglio lo stesso, a volte sbagliano loro... è un gran casino.
> ...


*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDr7fi1gFco

*
Buscopann


----------



## Anna A (19 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cara Tania,
> visto che sei in un periodo di grazia, mi daresti mica 6 numeri da giocare stasera? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse è una domanda stupida, anzi, lo sarà sicuramente, però la pongo ugualmente più che altro perchè mi piacerebbe capire, e visto che posso avere risposte da chi ha avuto esperienze dirette.......
> 
> Mi rivolgo all'autrice del topic ma ovviamente il discorso è generale. Lei dice che ad un certo punto ha cominciato a "realizzare" che la storia era quella che era,ed ha troncato. Mi domando, ma quando si stà lì in camera da letto e ti stai acchittando per il prossimo incontro, magari indecisa se usare il completino nero o quello bianco, pensando a come farlo impazzire a letto, certi pensieri non sfiorano neanche ? Il fatto che si stà facendo qualcosa che non andrebbe fatto non ci assale neanche per un momento ? Credo che ciò avvenga, invece, e mi piacerebbe sapere qual'è il meccanismo che ci spinge a proseguire, con quali panzane ci si convince ad proseguire. Uso il plurale, perchè, anche se in altri ambiti, anche io spesso e volentieri, mi trovo ad agire in situazioni, ricorrenti e ripetitive, in cui sono ben conscio del fatto che stò facendò una cosa ma vado comunque avanti come uno schiacciasassi fregandomene delle vocine che dentro mi dicono: "Stà bono, nun te move che stai a fà na stronxata"
> 
> PS: Si vede che le mie vocine hanno studiato a Oxford ? :mrgreen:


 
La senti quella voce. Eccome se la senti. Ma non la ascolti. Sei così presa da quello che sai che succederà che lo accantoni. Lo metti in un angolo, e quando torni a casa chiudi la porta e accantoni quello che è stato per ritornare ad essere quella che tutti conoscono.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Uff...
> Perché lo faccio? Non lo so, ne ho bisogno... mi piace e mi fa star bene.
> 
> Forse è un bisogno genetico, forse un brutto vizio, forse insicurezza, forse solo edonismo. Non ci ho ancora capito niente.


C'è poco da capire, ti sei risposta da sola: ti piace e ti fa star bene, e in genere quando troviamo qualcosa che ci piace, spesso e volentieri, ci andiamo a ruota. Una delle frasi che forse meglio spiega qualsiasi forma di dipendenza, IMHO, è all'inizio del film Trainspotting:



			
				Mark Renton ha detto:
			
		

> _La gente crede  che si tratti di miseria, disperazione, morte , m**** del genere, che  pure non vanno ignorate, ma quello che la gente dimentica è quanto sia  piacevole, se no noi non lo faremmo,almeno non siamo mica stupidi,  almeno fino a questo punto. *Prendete l'orgasmo più grosso che avete mai provato, moltiplicatelo per 1000 e neanche allora ci siete vicini*_ .


Se solo avessimo più consapevolezza di questo forse ci sarebbero meno infelici al mondo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2010)

*SI*

Si tu sei fermata in tempo.....:rotfl::rotfl:Certo....questa è la tua ultima scusa....son sicuro che tuo marito non la penserebbe così....ti sei fermata decisamente fuori tempo massimo nessuna storia cara....!:incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tu sei fermata in tempo.....:rotfl::rotfl:Certo....questa è la tua ultima scusa....son sicuro che tuo marito non la penserebbe così....ti sei fermata decisamente fuori tempo massimo nessuna storia cara....!:incazzato:


Bhe un marito becco per 2 anni sa come nascondere bene i cadaveri, no?


----------



## Iago (19 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Secondo me è difficile riuscire ad essere sinceri con se stessi, e guardarsi dentro a volte fa paura! Mi sono domandata così tante volte perchè ho detto si la prima volta (ed ho continuato per oltre 2 anni!!!), non voglio certo giustificarmi dando la colpa a mio marito, ho detto solo che mi mancava qualcosa e quando l'ho capito ne ho parlato con lui invece di appoggiarmi ad un estraneo! In un rapporto il dialogo è la cosa più importante. Spesso il nostro compagno non sa del nostro problema e noi pretendiamo che lo capisca senza dirglielo! Per me è stato così ed ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un altro perchè presa in un momento di crisi. Ora non accadrebbe! E per il futuro è lo stesso! Ho capito (e sembro quasi stupida a dirlo!) che basta parlare dei problemi per risolverli!



...bè...mica si può dire!
...se non avessi fatto quel percorso, dubito che avresti realizzato quello che dici
(ci sono cose per cui le parole non bastano...)



tania ha detto:


> Purtroppo sì! Sono sempre stata una persona che *preferisce avere dei rimorsi che dei rimpianti*, ma potessi tornare indietro non tradirei mio marito! Mi sono pentita di aver detto sì quel giorno!



...confermato!

(se non avessi mai tradito avresti fatto un altro percorso e ora avresti un rimpianto...)


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele e Oscuro, davvero vi pare il caso di sparare pure contro chi si è pentita davvero ed evidentemente?

Non è che qui i traditori "buoni" come li vorrebbe Daniele non entrano perchè li fate scappare?
Alla fine rimane solo chi ha la faccia tosta di vedersela con voi?


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

Ho solo fatto una battuta, perchè permane una colpa di lei incredibile, 2 anni di dualisimo che suo marito non dovrà mai sapere...ma lei saprà farsi perdonare? Mi spiego meglio, adesso che senza che lui lo sappia lei lo ha pugnalato alle spalle, lei sarebbe capace di avere un rapporto con lui rendendo la sua vita alquanto più fellice di prima, almeno per farsi scusare un poco di questo suo scivolone (se una donna mi tradisce e mi compra il Ferrari accetto le scuse, lo ammetto).


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho solo fatto una battuta, perchè permane una colpa di lei incredibile, 2 anni di dualisimo che suo marito non dovrà mai sapere...ma lei saprà farsi perdonare? Mi spiego meglio, adesso che senza che lui lo sappia lei lo ha pugnalato alle spalle, lei sarebbe capace di avere un rapporto con lui rendendo la sua vita alquanto più fellice di prima, almeno per farsi scusare un poco di questo suo scivolone (*se una donna mi tradisce e mi compra il Ferrari accetto le scuse, lo ammetto*).


Sai Daniele mi auguro che tu stia scherzando.
Perchè se mio marito scoprisse il mio tradimento e mi dicesse che se gli regalo una Ferrari mi perdona, la Ferrari gliela spacco in testa.
Ma parli di amore e rispetto e poi il tuo prezzo è una Ferrari......


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai Daniele mi auguro che tu stia scherzando.
> Perchè se mio marito scoprisse il mio tradimento e mi dicesse che se gli regalo una Ferrari mi perdona, la Ferrari gliela spacco in testa.
> Ma parli di amore e rispetto e poi il tuo prezzo è una Ferrari......


Se una donna mi tradisce...la Ferrari sarà la mia migliore amica, la mia unica amica alla quale tornare. Farfalla, se io perdonassi una donna per quello, io non tornerei mai e poi mai quello di prima, sarei felice di fare i fattacci miei, butterei i pesi della mia vita sull'altro e me la godrei per un poco di tempo. Dopo tornerei nella norma, ma Ferrari e bella vita per del tempo sarebbe il minimo che mi spetterebbe per affogare il dolore. Il problema Farfalla è che nessuna donna ha i soldi per permettersi il mio perdono con la mia salute insieme.


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tu sei fermata in tempo.....:rotfl::rotfl:Certo....questa è la tua ultima scusa....son sicuro che tuo marito non la penserebbe così....ti sei fermata decisamente fuori tempo massimo nessuna storia cara....!:incazzato:


in tempo per evitare il peggio!!! Non mi racconto nessuna storia, so benissimo di essermi comportata da str**** o come preferisci definirmi, l'ho già passata la fase degli autoinsulti! Mi sono fermata prima di poter essere scoperta. Prima di far soffrire lui... e me.


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho solo fatto una battuta, perchè permane una colpa di lei incredibile, 2 anni di dualisimo che suo marito non dovrà mai sapere...ma lei saprà farsi perdonare? Mi spiego meglio, adesso che senza che lui lo sappia lei lo ha pugnalato alle spalle, lei sarebbe capace di avere un rapporto con lui rendendo la sua vita alquanto più fellice di prima, almeno per farsi scusare un poco di questo suo scivolone (se una donna mi tradisce e mi compra il Ferrari accetto le scuse, lo ammetto).


Sono già stata "bastonata" varie volte qui dentro e tutto è utile, soprattutto  le critiche negative! In questi anni di "dualismo" non ho mai fatto soffrire mio marito, ciò che non gli ho dato è stato il rispetto che giustamente si merita, lui e il suo amore e impegno nella nostra famiglia! Ma lui come dici giustamente te non lo sa! Sto facendo il possibile (e per l'impossibile mi sto attrezzando) perchè ogni giorno sia speciale per la nostra famiglia! Ti assicuro comunque che non mi perdonerebbe mai, se lo scoprisse!


----------



## alfeo (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, forse non vi ricorderete di me, sono una delle tante traditrici che si iscrive, chiede consigli per interrompere il circolo vizioso che la assilla, decide e riesce a chiudere e scompare dal forum perchè dopo poco ha ripreso nuovamente la storia... Non sono riuscita a trovare il mio intervento (che era sul vecchio forum) ma il riassunto è questo, tranne la parte che voi non sapete ma avrete sicuramente immaginato, dove torno sui miei passi e ricomincio a tradire mio marito... entrami sposati con figli, 2 anni di tradimento (sul luogo di lavoro), decisione di chiudere da parte mia, partenza per le ferie, rientro e ricaduta... fino ad agosto di quest'anno. Ora finalmente ho chiuso questa storia assurda. Vi scrivo non per chiedere consigli ma per spiegare le mie sensazioni. Vi ho continuati a leggere sempre e mi è capitato spesso di trovare storie simili alla mia, con interventi da parte di traditi e traditori che mi hanno lasciata perplessa... per questo motivo ho deciso di scrivere questo post. Xchè per me, e ripeto PER ME, il cambiamento fondamentale nel mio cervello che mi ha di fatto resa forte e sicura della mia decisione (oltre all'amore che provo verso mio marito), è stato capire che per l'amante non provavo nè ho mai provato niente! Sono state sempre e solo giustificazioni che mi davo per non sentirmi una "poco di buono"!!! Nel momento in cui ho capito che, tolti gli sfarfallii iniziali, restava solo il sesso, l'altro ha perso tutto il suo fascino! Mi sono ritrovata ad avere in un solo mese tutti i sensi di colpa che per circa 3 anni mi sono "tolta" grazie alle scuse create dal mio subconscio! Guardavo mio marito, mio figlio, e mi chiedevo come avevo potuto anche solo immaginare tutto ciò che ho fatto! Sono stata fortunata a fermarmi in tempo (senza cioè rovinare la loro vita e di conseguenza la mia)! Avrei tanto da scrivere ma non voglio fare un intervento troppo lungo, altrimenti vi addormentate di sicuro. Chiedete, sparate! E se riuscite a trovare il vecchio post ditemi come si fa che vorrei riuscire anch'io a rileggere cosa scrivevo!


Hai espresso un concetto molto simile a quello che ho riportato qualche giorno fa a proposito del fatto che le donne, spesso, hanno bisogno di una giustificazione sentimentale per non sentirsi... usate o, peggio, immorali.
Perdonami, però, leggendo il tuo breve resoconto e la convinzione con cui abiuri il tuo tradimento sento di essere più empatico verso chi è meno categorico. Ho il timore che dietro il rifiuto di quel che si è fatto si celi l'ennesima scappatoia (con se stessi), l'ennesimo inganno che basti un lavacro sacrificale per mondare la propria coscienza e tornare dall'"amato" marito.
Insomma, alla fine, preferisco chi almeno se l'è goduta e lo ammette.
Bada bene che non ti voglio giudicare ed espongo solo una mia riflessione, da prendere con le molle.
Le molle di chi sente di avere la sola certezza della propria debolezza.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Hai espresso un concetto molto simile a quello che ho riportato qualche giorno fa a proposito del fatto che le donne, spesso, hanno bisogno di una giustificazione sentimentale per non sentirsi... usate o, peggio, immorali.
> Perdonami, però, leggendo il tuo breve resoconto e la convinzione con cui abiuri il tuo tradimento sento di essere più empatico verso chi è meno categorico. Ho il timore che dietro il rifiuto di quel che si è fatto si celi l'ennesima scappatoia (con se stessi), l'ennesimo inganno che basti un lavacro sacrificale per mondare la propria coscienza e tornare dall'"amato" marito.
> Insomma, alla fine, *preferisco chi almeno se l'è goduta e lo ammette.*
> Bada bene che non ti voglio giudicare ed espongo solo una mia riflessione, da prendere con le molle.
> Le molle di chi sente di avere la sola certezza della propria debolezza.



Anche io vorrei fare una considerazione generale, prendendo spunto dal tuo post.

Tu dici di preferire chi se l'è goduta e l'ammette.... altri diranno e dicono che bisogno assolutamente abiurare e pentirsi amaramente di tutto...

Bisogna ammettere che non si può tradire mentre si ama ancora il compagno/a... ma non si può dire "ho tradito perchè non amavo più" perchè è la più devastante delle motivazioni...
Bisogna ammettere che si avevano dei problemi, non è possibile che "tutto andasse bene" ma non si può dire "ho tradito perchè c'erano problemi" perchè bisogno prendersi da soli tutto il carico di lavoro per ricominciare visto che si è stati noi a tradire, a fare questo immane e supremo torto.

Bisogna chiedere perdono, e dirsi dispiaciuti, ma se dici che sei dispiaciuto e stai male per il dolore che hai dato sei ipocrita, perchè non ci hai pensato prima.

Se dici che ci pensavi e ti sentivi in colpa "bella forza!" se non ti sentivi in colpa per l'esaltazione "str***o come potevi"

I tuoi sentimenti verso l'amante non erano veri, devi ammetterlo, ma se hai tradito solo per sesso fai schifo.

Avevi dei motivi di insoddisfazione verso il tuo compagno/a "bella scusa, ti stai creando un alibi" ma se non affronti i veri problemi che ci sono ti stai preparando la strada verso ulteriori tradimenti.

Se chiudi il tradimento senza essere scoperto, arrivano ad augurarti che ti becchino, così puoi pagare. Intanto però "mi raccomando non fare scoprire nulla sennò il compagno tradito soffre inutilmente e ingiustamente".

Il traditore: non ha motivi, non ha alcun motivo per essersi comportato così, non esiste cosa peggiore del tradimento, non v'è nulla, nulla che sia paragonabile, tradire cancella automaticamente ogni eventuale torto dell'altro eprchè tanto quello del traditore è il peggiore mai possibile, e non sarà mai riabilitato, mai.

Non tutti i traditi mi danno questa impressione.
Ma ce ne sono, e mi verrebbe da dire "ma mollate il traditore e basta!!!!!"


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Hai espresso un concetto molto simile a quello che ho riportato qualche giorno fa a proposito del fatto che le donne, spesso, hanno bisogno di una giustificazione sentimentale per non sentirsi... usate o, peggio, immorali.
> Perdonami, però, leggendo il tuo breve resoconto e la convinzione con cui abiuri il tuo tradimento sento di essere più empatico verso chi è meno categorico. Ho il timore che dietro il rifiuto di quel che si è fatto si celi l'ennesima scappatoia (con se stessi), l'ennesimo inganno che basti un lavacro sacrificale per mondare la propria coscienza e tornare dall'"amato" marito.
> Insomma, alla fine, preferisco chi almeno se l'è goduta e lo ammette.
> Bada bene che non ti voglio giudicare ed espongo solo una mia riflessione, da prendere con le molle.
> Le molle di chi sente di avere la sola certezza della propria debolezza.


non so come spiegarti il mio concetto, non pretendo di essere assolta da tutti, di piacere xchè sono tornata sulla retta via... me la sono goduta anch'io la storia extraconiugale, ma ciò che voglio dire è che non ne vale la pena per il rischio che io ho corso (perdere mio marito). Come ho già detto se potessi tornare indietro farei sicuramente scelte diverse! Per me 2 anni di belle "distrazioni" non valgono un matrimonio. L'ho capito tardi. Ma la coscienza non si ripulisce, nonostante le belle intenzioni


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Il traditore: non ha motivi, non ha alcun motivo per essersi comportato così, non esiste cosa peggiore del tradimento, non v'è nulla, nulla che sia paragonabile, tradire cancella automaticamente ogni eventuale torto dell'altro eprchè tanto quello del traditore è il peggiore mai possibile, e non sarà mai riabilitato, mai.
> 
> Non tutti i traditi mi danno questa impressione.
> Ma ce ne sono, e mi verrebbe da dire "ma mollate il traditore e basta!!!!!"


quanto hai ragione! Il problema è proprio questo... il gesto che noi traditori facciamo non è giustificabile! Puoi avere un momento di crisi, dato da problemi di coppia, ma il tradimento non è la soluzione!


----------



## Iago (20 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...bè...mica si può dire!
> ...se non avessi fatto quel percorso, dubito che avresti realizzato quello che dici
> (ci sono cose per cui le parole non bastano...)
> 
> ...




...anche se però, due anni 2...sono un pò troppi per capire e capirsi...


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> quanto hai ragione! Il problema è proprio questo... il gesto che noi traditori facciamo non è giustificabile! Puoi avere un momento di crisi, dato da problemi di coppia, ma il tradimento non è la soluzione!


Giusto, visto che il tradimento è un atto che rimane e permane sulla vita di due persone, che il tradito sappia o no. Sarebbe come uccidere una persona, quell'atto rimane, c'è poco da dire cher uno può scontare la galera e via, dopo una persona permane con quella vita sulla coscienza e deve imparare a sopportarne il peso.
Purtroppo la vita è così! Purtroppo ci sono rimorsi che sarebbe meglio non vivere ed avere il rimpianto, perchè un rimpianto per una cosa illecita è decisamente molto meglio di un rimorso per averla fatta e non poter più tornare indietro.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Ottobre 2010)

davvero, a volte mi pare che serpeggi una voglia di dare addosso a prescindere

nessuno è immune da errori, scivoloni ecc.

io mi sento solo di esser lieta per tania e per il marito

è scivolata
ok, lo leggiamo ogni giorno, siamo esseri umani

per me, il lavoro che ha fatto su se stessa, l'autoanalisi delle motivazioni e dei meccanismi che l'hanno portata a tradire, la volontà di non scaricare il suo fardello sul marito ...
sono scelte (e capacità) onorabili

le cadute esistono
la cifra della persona sta in come se ne rialza


----------



## astonished (20 Ottobre 2010)

*Dico la mia.*



senzasperanze ha detto:


> Anche io vorrei fare una considerazione generale, prendendo spunto dal tuo post.
> 
> Tu dici di preferire chi se l'è goduta e l'ammette.... altri diranno e dicono che bisogno assolutamente abiurare e pentirsi amaramente di tutto...
> 
> ...




Ciao a tutti,
mi riaffaccio dopo un po' di assenza da queste parti, assenza dovuta ad impegni di lavoro e lo faccio per brevissimo tempo perchè non posso nè voglio permanere a lungo.

Premetto che mi fa piacere in qualche modo leggere di Tania, ed in generale di traditori che si ravvedono e salvano "capre e cavoli" (leggasi coscienza e famiglia), ma il punto è un altro: a prescindere dal pentimento, reale o presunto che sia, quando si è arrivati a tradire si è venuti meno al patto di fedeltà ed al dono dell'esclusività che dovrebbe essere mantenuto senza soluzione di continuità tra due coniugi, per il resto, a mio modo di vedere, possiamo raccontarcela quanto e come vogliamo, ma la sostanza è che tradendo si fa fallire quella "società tra coniugi" che si era creata nel giorno in cui si è detto "Si" davanti a chi ne ha sancito la stipula, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'altro socio, il coniuge tradito, si accorga che qualcuno gli vada a sottrarre parte dell'incasso in sua assenza.

E' un fallimento comunque, no excuse.

Io non so quale sia la soluzione ma sono d'accordo con questa affermazione di Senzasperanze: malgrado l'amore, anzi proprio per l'amore che ho provato per mia moglie, alla confessione/scoperat del tradimento, l'ho mandata via senza ritorno. No excuse e dirò di più questo è anche l'unico gesto che in qualche modo conferisce dignità al traditore, diversamente sarebbe perennemente in debito. 

Mi spiace  ma credo che chi tradisce, al di là delle mille plausibili giustificazioni da cercare nella complessità della mente umana, non ne abbia una diversa dalla mancanza di amore vero per il tradito che possa realmente spiegarne il gesto ed è per questo motivo che credo sia più dignitoso fare i bagagli unitamente ad un profondo esame di coscienza e mettersi da parte.

Ognuno ha la sua visione, questa è la mia, ma può essere sbagliata;  io mi sforzo sempre di trovare qualcosa di buono in ciò che ci accade: anche il tradimento può rappresentare un momento di crescita per traditi e traditori, ed in questo senso credo che nonostate avrei evitato volentieri di essere tirato in ballo in una storia di adulterio subito, questa nonostante mi abbia tolto tutte le certezze che avevo e che mi trovo a ricostruire a quarant'anni passati, me ne ha dato paradossalmente una nuova, quella di poter fare a meno di chi mi ha tradito e lo dico senza rancore nè rimpianti, è forse disarmante ma è così.

Ripeto, quello che vale per me può non  essere valido per altri ed in questo senso sono contento per Tania e per la sua famiglia, che almeno faccia veramente tesoro degli errori commessi, se realmente li sente tali 

Buona giornata.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi riaffaccio dopo un po' di assenza da queste parti, assenza dovuta ad impegni di lavoro e lo faccio per brevissimo tempo perchè non posso nè voglio permanere a lungo.
> 
> Premetto che mi fa piacere in qualche modo leggere di Tania, ed in generale di traditori che si ravvedono e salvano "capre e cavoli" (leggasi coscienza e famiglia), ma il punto è un altro: a prescindere dal pentimento, reale o presunto che sia, quando si è arrivati a tradire si è venuti meno al patto di fedeltà ed al dono dell'esclusività che dovrebbe essere mantenuto senza soluzione di continuità tra due coniugi, per il resto, a mio modo di vedere, possiamo raccontarcela quanto e come vogliamo, ma la sostanza è che tradendo si fa fallire quella "società tra coniugi" che si era creata nel giorno in cui si è detto "Si" davanti a chi ne ha sancito la stipula, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'altro socio, il coniuge tradito, si accorga che qualcuno gli vada a sottrarre parte dell'incasso in sua assenza.
> ...



Di te ho sempre apprezzato tante cose.

La prima, che tu sia riuscito a capire chiaramente cosa potevi accettare e cosa no, e che tu abbia avuto il coraggio di rompere il matrimonio con tua moglie e allo stesso tempo concederle rispetto.

Non ho altro da dire.


----------



## Illuso (20 Ottobre 2010)

*Minkia...che dolor*



tania ha detto:


> non so come spiegarti il mio concetto, non pretendo di essere assolta da tutti, di piacere xchè sono tornata sulla retta via... me la sono goduta anch'io la storia extraconiugale, ma ciò che voglio dire è che non ne vale la pena per il rischio che io ho corso (perdere mio marito). Come ho già detto se potessi tornare indietro farei sicuramente scelte diverse! Per me 2 anni di belle "distrazioni" non valgono un matrimonio. L'ho capito tardi. Ma la coscienza non si ripulisce, nonostante le belle intenzioni


Ciao Tania!  se non ti arreca troppo disturbo e fastidio, potresti dirmi con sincerità, cosa due anni fà ha fatto sì, che una donna "integerrima" potesse farsi scopare da un'altro per due anni, e cosa dopo due anni ti ha fatto fare auting? grazie

Mi dispiace sinceramente per te, del dolore che porti dentro, del senso di colpa che ti schiaccia l'anima, e dal quale non riesci a trovare scampo, (l'ho visto, l'ho sentito, e sò che fà male) se non cercando sollievo riversando tutto l'amore che puoi su tuo marito come non hai mai fatto, e (tho!) sentirti corrisposta, compresa, amata, rientrando in un circolo senza fine, avere il suo amore adesso ti pesa, come un macigno, perchè sai di non meritarlo.

Vuoi sapere quando finirà questa schifosa senzazione?  

Ah! che non ti venga in mente, che per potertene uscire da stò schifo, di chiedere aiuto a tuo marito, confessando, per esperienza diretta posso garantirti che non funziona per uno stramaledetto stracazzo, anzi.

Solo i traditori si fanno la paranoica smenata paracula del rimorso-rimpianto.

Illuso da una donna come te.


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi riaffaccio dopo un po' di assenza da queste parti, assenza dovuta ad impegni di lavoro e lo faccio per brevissimo tempo perchè non posso nè voglio permanere a lungo.
> 
> Premetto che mi fa piacere in qualche modo leggere di Tania, ed in generale di traditori che si ravvedono e salvano "capre e cavoli" (leggasi coscienza e famiglia), ma il punto è un altro: a prescindere dal pentimento, reale o presunto che sia, quando si è arrivati a tradire si è venuti meno al patto di fedeltà ed al dono dell'esclusività che dovrebbe essere mantenuto senza soluzione di continuità tra due coniugi, per il resto, a mio modo di vedere, possiamo raccontarcela quanto e come vogliamo, ma la sostanza è che tradendo si fa fallire quella "società tra coniugi" che si era creata nel giorno in cui si è detto "Si" davanti a chi ne ha sancito la stipula, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'altro socio, il coniuge tradito, si accorga che qualcuno gli vada a sottrarre parte dell'incasso in sua assenza.
> ...


Buongiorno. Mio marito reagirebbe come te. Non ci sono scuse, lo dico anch'io purtroppo, però volevo dirti che, nel mio caso, non ho salvato capre e cavoli, perchè non basta fermarsi per salvare la coscienza! Quella non è una lavagna, magari...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Buongiorno. Mio marito reagirebbe come te. Non ci sono scuse, lo dico anch'io purtroppo, però volevo dirti che, nel mio caso, non ho salvato capre e cavoli, perchè non basta fermarsi per salvare *la coscienza! Quella non è una lavagna, magari...*


Giusto, sara' il tuo esattore e, non fa sconti.


Pero' tu cerca di "tollerarti", cerca di essere piu' "elastica", senza farti degli sconti ... questa devi prenderla come una lezione di vita, la vita non ti regala niente e ti fa capire che tutto ha un prezzo e, nessuno e' perfetto.

Coraggio, ti e' andata bene :up: fortunatamente  .


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusto, sara' il tuo esattore e, non fa sconti.
> 
> 
> Pero' tu cerca di "tollerarti", cerca di essere piu' "elastica", senza farti degli sconti ... questa devi prenderla come una lezione di vita, la vita non ti regala niente e ti fa capire che tutto ha un prezzo e, nessuno e' perfetto.
> ...


Grazie! E' proprio vero, se penso a cosa sarebbe potuto accadere mi sento morire... Io credo che tutti abbiamo una coscienza che prima o poi si risveglia, sempre. E' la nostra "vocina"... dovremmo imparare ad ascoltarla di più


----------



## minnie (20 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Chi tradisce lo fa perchè così.... le traditrici si raccontano tutte panzane perchè... i traditori sono persone pessime... i traditori se ne fregano e basta... le traditrici etc etc
> 
> Bon, io dichiaro come verità universale, e boia chi contraddice, che *è buona la pasta al sugo.*
> E basta.


 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma uffa.... per quanto ancora non potrò pigiarti??????????


----------



## minnie (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Io odio* i traditori e le traditrici, peccato che su questo sito vengano più traditrici che traditori...il che mi fa propendere ormai che siano più le donne a tradire.
> Mancanze, io sono stato tradito perchè le diedi una mano in un momento di bisogno, fa pure tu i conti, comunque si agisca è sbagliato quando uno tradisce, che tu lo abbia ignorato troppo o gli abbia dato una mano.


 




come il puffo?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> come il puffo?



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

e io non posso pigiare te!!!!

Ci ho messo un secondo a capire, mi sono immaginata il tono e l'espressione... e via a ridere come una scema in ufficio...!!!

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Geniale....


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ciao Tania!  se non ti arreca troppo disturbo e fastidio, potresti dirmi con sincerità, cosa due anni fà ha fatto sì, che una donna "integerrima" potesse farsi scopare da un'altro per due anni, e cosa dopo due anni ti ha fatto fare auting? grazie
> 
> Mi dispiace sinceramente per te, del dolore che porti dentro, del senso di colpa che ti schiaccia l'anima, e dal quale non riesci a trovare scampo, (l'ho visto, l'ho sentito, e sò che fà male) se non cercando sollievo riversando tutto l'amore che puoi su tuo marito come non hai mai fatto, e (tho!) sentirti corrisposta, compresa, amata, rientrando in un circolo senza fine, avere il suo amore adesso ti pesa, come un macigno, perchè sai di non meritarlo.
> 
> ...


Ciao, mi dispiace per il tuo dolore, ci vedo riflesso quello che potrei provocare io... non lo farei mai, forse egoisticamente, ma non voglio perdere mio marito! Certo, avrei dovuto pensarci due anni fa (e magari fermarmi prima)... 
Ho fatto auting perchè ho capito che ciò che volevo, che mi mancava, non lo volevo da un estraneo ma da mio marito!
Ho cercato in un'altra persona l'amore che mio marito non mi diceva a parole (ma mi dimostrava ogni giorno). Mi sono voluta infatuare (sottolineo che ora, a mente lucida era sesso non amore) di un altro, senza chiedere baci e carezze a mio marito, senza dirgli " dimmelo anche te, ogni tanto ti amo perchè in questo periodo ne ho bisogno, perchè mi sento insicura, non mi sento più donna" erano mie mancanze, mie insicurezze, ed ho creduto di trovarle in un altro... assurdo lo so, forse anche stupido come motivo, ma non credo ce ne sia uno valido, no?! Come ho fatto a durare così tanto? Perchè è subentrato il meccanismo: non posso essere così "pocodibuono" devo sicuramente provare qualcosa, certo sono così presa anche da lui che non posso più farne a meno... e tutte le altre scuse che ti crei... fino a quando non sbatti la faccia sulla realtà... io volevo mio marito! Come ho fatto a farmi sc.... da un altro per tutto questo tempo? Non lo so nemmeno io! Non ti dico che non mi piaceva ma ti assicuro che ho fatto "finta" diverse volte... Volevo i baci, le parole dolci, il corteggiamento... il sesso era in più! Scusa la lungaggine, ma non è facile riuscire a spiegare il motivo che mi ha portata a fare questo! E anche mentre lo scrivo non sono sicura di aver centrato bene il discorso


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> come il puffo?





senzasperanze ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> e io non posso pigiare te!!!!
> 
> ...



Non potendo fare di piu'  vi quoto entrambe 






























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: dichiaro ufficialmente Daniele la "Mascotte" di Tradimento  :rotfl:


----------



## minnie (20 Ottobre 2010)

mari' ha detto:


> non potendo fare di piu'  vi quoto entrambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


assolutamente d'accordo!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non potendo fare di piu'  vi quoto entrambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e io quoto tutte e tre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Ciao, mi dispiace per il tuo dolore, *ci vedo riflesso quello che potrei provocare io... non lo farei mai, forse egoisticamente, ma non voglio perdere mio marito*! Certo, avrei dovuto pensarci due anni fa (e magari fermarmi prima)...
> Ho fatto auting perchè ho capito che ciò che volevo, che mi mancava, non lo volevo da un estraneo ma da mio marito!
> Ho cercato in un'altra persona l'amore che mio marito non mi diceva a parole (ma mi dimostrava ogni giorno). Mi sono voluta infatuare (sottolineo che ora, a mente lucida era sesso non amore) di un altro, senza chiedere baci e carezze a mio marito, senza dirgli " dimmelo anche te, ogni tanto ti amo perchè in questo periodo ne ho bisogno, perchè mi sento insicura, non mi sento più donna" erano mie mancanze, mie insicurezze, ed ho creduto di trovarle in un altro... assurdo lo so, forse anche stupido come motivo, ma non credo ce ne sia uno valido, no?! Come ho fatto a durare così tanto? Perchè è subentrato il meccanismo: non posso essere così "pocodibuono" devo sicuramente provare qualcosa, certo sono così presa anche da lui che non posso più farne a meno... e tutte le altre scuse che ti crei... fino a quando non sbatti la faccia sulla realtà... io volevo mio marito! Come ho fatto a farmi sc.... da un altro per tutto questo tempo? Non lo so nemmeno io! Non ti dico che non mi piaceva ma ti assicuro che ho fatto "finta" diverse volte... Volevo i baci, le parole dolci, il corteggiamento... il sesso era in più! Scusa la lungaggine, ma non è facile riuscire a spiegare il motivo che mi ha portata a fare questo! E anche mentre lo scrivo non sono sicura di aver centrato bene il discorso


sì vedi quel riflesso e ti fa soffrire
se poi l'egoismo (in rosso) non è dato da considerazioni di convenienza, anche in senso lato,
queste 2 cose insieme sono un sintomo d'amore
(sembra contraddittorio il parallelismo egoismo/amore, ma non lo è)


----------



## Illuso (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Ciao, mi dispiace per il tuo dolore, ci vedo riflesso quello che potrei provocare io... non lo farei mai, forse egoisticamente, ma non voglio perdere mio marito! Certo, avrei dovuto pensarci due anni fa (e magari fermarmi prima)...
> Ho fatto auting perchè ho capito che ciò che volevo, che mi mancava, non lo volevo da un estraneo ma da mio marito!
> Ho cercato in un'altra persona l'amore che mio marito non mi diceva a parole (ma mi dimostrava ogni giorno). Mi sono voluta infatuare (sottolineo che ora, a mente lucida era sesso non amore) di un altro, senza chiedere baci e carezze a mio marito, senza dirgli " dimmelo anche te, ogni tanto ti amo perchè in questo periodo ne ho bisogno, perchè mi sento insicura, non mi sento più donna" erano mie mancanze, mie insicurezze, ed ho creduto di trovarle in un altro... assurdo lo so, forse anche stupido come motivo, ma non credo ce ne sia uno valido, no?! Come ho fatto a durare così tanto? Perchè è subentrato il meccanismo: non posso essere così "pocodibuono" devo sicuramente provare qualcosa, certo sono così presa anche da lui che non posso più farne a meno... e tutte le altre scuse che ti crei... fino a quando non sbatti la faccia sulla realtà... io volevo mio marito! Come ho fatto a farmi sc.... da un altro per tutto questo tempo? Non lo so nemmeno io! Non ti dico che non mi piaceva ma ti assicuro che ho fatto "finta" diverse volte... Volevo i baci, le parole dolci, il corteggiamento... il sesso era in più! Scusa la lungaggine, ma non è facile riuscire a spiegare il motivo che mi ha portata a fare questo! E anche mentre lo scrivo non sono sicura di aver centrato bene il discorso


Grazie per aver tentato di rispondermi, apprezzo molto.
E' così, e tutto stramaledettamente uguale, dici le stesse cose, usi le stesse parole, che mi disse mia moglie, bho! 
E lui? l'altro, il seduttore, l'amore della tua vita colui che ti diceva che ti avrebbe amata per sempre? che fine ha fatto? (scusa ma mi incuriosisce come una portinaia)


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Grazie per aver tentato di rispondermi, apprezzo molto.
> E' così, e tutto stramaledettamente uguale, dici le stesse cose, usi le stesse parole, che mi disse mia moglie, bho!
> E lui? l'altro, il seduttore, l'amore della tua vita colui che ti diceva che ti avrebbe amata per sempre? che fine ha fatto? (scusa ma mi incuriosisce come una portinaia)


La cosa buffa, per la mia storia, è che il seduttore non mi ha mai detto che mi avrebbe amata per sempre! E' stato proprio questo mio insistere in determinati discorsi o comportamenti a farmi capire che, alla fin fine, non mi importava che a dirmelo fosse lui! Non volevo che fosse lui! Lui mi ha chiesto di ripensarci, mi ha chiesto un'ultima volta, mi ha detto che non riesce a fare a meno di me (nel senso che mi vuole, non che mi ama eh!)... poi mi ha detto che così non può continuare ed allora preferisce smettere anche di parlarmi! (lavoriamo nello stesso posto ma possiamo tranquillamente non vederci anche per settimane o mesi!) ho cancellato il suo numero, lui fortunatamente diversi mesi fa perse il cellulare e non gli ho mai reso il mio! Non ha fatto alcun altro tentativo nei miei confronti ed io spero che sia tornato sulla retta via anche lui (moglie e 2 figli). In uno dei nostri ultimi discorsi gli consigliai anche di trovarsi un'altra se non riusciva proprio a farne a meno. Non ci parliamo più. Fortunatamente non siamo a contatto per lavoro quindi, come nessuno si è mai accorto dei nostri "incontri", nessuno si è accorto della nostra indifferenza.


----------



## oscuro (20 Ottobre 2010)

*Ma cosa?*

Per evitare il peggio?:rotfl:Già il peggio per te.....non il peggio per tuo marito.....ma d'altronde non devi preoccuparti in questa società,comportarsi come te è la normalità....!:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per evitare il peggio?:rotfl:Già il peggio per te.....non il peggio per tuo marito.....ma d'altronde non devi preoccuparti in questa società,comportarsi come te è la normalità....!:up:



Oscuro, una domanda.

Ma per te un traditore si può pentire davvero? In questo caso, esiste una condizione in cui è perdonabile? O non è mai possibile ricostruire secondo te?
E' una domanda non provocatoria, vorrei sapere la tua opinione.


----------



## oscuro (20 Ottobre 2010)

*S.s*

Pentirsi?Dopo due anni?Sui pentiti ho una pessima opinione....ci si pente per convenienza.....!Ti penti per davvero?Allora affronta tuo marito e con trasparenza racconti la verità pagandone le conseguenze....!!Pentirsi così è troppo facile!Ricostruire sulle menzogne?Un grande squallore...ma ripeto...la società è questa....per cui....!!


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per evitare il peggio?:rotfl:Già il peggio per te.....non il peggio per tuo marito.....ma d'altronde non devi preoccuparti in questa società,comportarsi come te è la normalità....!:up:


accetto ogni commento, anche quelli negativi, non posso certo permettermi di dirti che mi giudichi male, sono io che ho tradito (non conosco la tua storia...) ma vorrei chiederti di leggere per bene i miei interventi prima di dirmi cose che mi sono già detta da sola! Certamente il male maggiore me lo farei io perchè perderei mio marito, l'ho ribadito più volte che è soprattutto la mia parte egoistica che mi fa tacere! Ma non credo che per lui sarebbe peggio restare con me che sapere, mi sembra troppo cattivo come commento! Detto questo se secondo te me lo merito, prendo atto e vado avanti!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pentirsi?Dopo due anni?Sui pentiti ho una pessima opinione....ci si pente per convenienza.....!Ti penti per davvero?Allora affronta tuo marito e con trasparenza racconti la verità pagandone le conseguenze....!!Pentirsi così è troppo facile!Ricostruire sulle menzogne?Un grande squallore...ma ripeto...la società è questa....per cui....!!



Lo sai che c'è chi dice che raccontare tutto serve solo a scaricarsi la coscienza e a far cadere sulle spalle del tradito un dolore immeritato. E non lo sto dicendo io, lo dicono anche molti traditi.

Io non ho ancora raggiunto una convinzione personale a riguardo.
Personalmente, non vorrei sapere se mio marito mi ha tradito occasionalmente. Opinione che risale ad anni fa, non recente.

Immagino che dipenda dal valore (dis-valore) che diamo al tradimento... bisognerebbe sapere che ne pensa il compagno/a tradito/a prima di dire se un pentimento vero richiede una confessione o no, che ne dici?


----------



## oscuro (20 Ottobre 2010)

*Tania*

La tua parte egoistica?Guarda che le persone come te hanno solo quella....!!:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua parte egoistica?Guarda che le persone come te hanno solo quella....!!:up:



Ripeto un commento già fatto.

Secondo me i traditori davvero pentiti scappano leggendo te, Daniele, Illuso, e rimangono qui solo i traditori "cattivi" che a loro volta vi confermano nelle vostre opinioni.


----------



## oscuro (20 Ottobre 2010)

*S.s*

Cazzate......raccontare la verità dà modo alla persona di fronte a noi di scegliere consapevolmente....di scegliere la verità....e da la possibilità di esser scelti per ciò che siamo e non per ciò che facciam credere di essere differenza sostanziale direi.....!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzate......raccontare la verità dà modo alla persona di fronte a noi di scegliere consapevolmente....di scegliere la verità....e da la possibilità di esser scelti per ciò che siamo e non per ciò che facciam credere di essere differenza sostanziale direi.....!



Ripeto, non ho ancora raggiunto una convinzione personale. 
Quello che dici è vero. Lo penso. Tuttavia, non puoi negare che anche traditi consigliano di non confessare e di andare avanti...
Traditi ipocriti e "non pentiti"?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> accetto ogni commento, anche quelli negativi, non posso certo permettermi di dirti che mi giudichi male, sono io che ho tradito (non conosco la tua storia...) ma vorrei chiederti di leggere per bene i miei interventi prima di dirmi cose che mi sono già detta da sola! Certamente il male maggiore me lo farei io perchè perderei mio marito, l'ho ribadito più volte che è soprattutto la mia parte egoistica che mi fa tacere! Ma non credo che per lui sarebbe peggio restare con me che sapere, mi sembra troppo cattivo come commento! Detto questo se secondo te me lo merito, prendo atto e vado avanti!


se può servirti:

ritengo che mio marito abbia fatto un percorso simile al tuo

ma io l'ho vissuto in diretta
dopo che mi aveva detto tutto

so quello che ho passato
mentre lui si chiedeva se era innamorato o no
se amava me o no
se era possibile amare 2 persone
mentre cercava di togliersi l'altra di torno 
ricordo purtroppo
sin troppo bene
sensazioni, stati d'animo, e conseguenti stati patologici, emozioni, speranze e disperazione, crollo dell'autostima e contemporanea necessità di palesare il meno possibile, rabbia, dolore ......

cose che non augurerei a nessuno

se mi consenti
e senza averne alcun titolo
ti ringrazio

per aver risparmiato tutto questo ad un'altra persona


----------



## Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se può servirti:
> 
> ritengo che mio marito abbia fatto un percorso simile al tuo
> 
> ...


Chi spinge amici, conoscenti o frequentatori del Forum alla confessione di un tradimento augura il male di coloro che vuole difendere: i traditi.
Come paladini di giustizia siamo messi male da queste parti :carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chi spinge amici, conoscenti o frequentatori del Forum alla confessione di un tradimento augura il male di coloro che vuole difendere: i traditi.
> Come paladini di giustizia siamo messi male da queste parti :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



Però è vero che ci sono traditi che vorrebbero saperlo, di essere traditi o anche stati traditi.
Oscuro, Daniele, Astonished....


----------



## minnie (20 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Però è vero che ci sono traditi che vorrebbero saperlo, di essere traditi o anche stati traditi.
> Oscuro, Daniele, Astonished....


 
Da tradita penso questo:
Se il traditore si rende conto della gravità di quello che ha fatto, e vuole recuperare il rapporto: se lui non sospetta, meglio mille volte non sapere mai nulla; se lui sospetta e chiede, meglio dire la verità.
Se il traditore pensa che ha avuto le sue buone ragioni per tradire, e quindi non si rende conto della gravità di ciò che ha fatto: meglio parlare, almeno l'altro può rendersi conto di chi è la persona con cui divide il letto e preparare i sacchi neri (.... come diceva qualcuno.....)


----------



## Amoremio (20 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Da tradita penso questo:
> Se il traditore si rende conto della gravità di quello che ha fatto, e vuole recuperare il rapporto: se lui non sospetta, meglio mille volte non sapere mai nulla; se lui sospetta e chiede, meglio dire la verità.
> Se il traditore pensa che ha avuto le sue buone ragioni per tradire, e quindi non si rende conto della gravità di ciò che ha fatto: meglio parlare, almeno l'altro può rendersi conto di chi è la persona con cui divide il letto e preparare i sacchi neri (.... come diceva qualcuno.....)


  ti quoto

e visto il percorso che ha fatto tania
ben venga che il marito non sappia


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto
> 
> e visto il percorso che ha fatto tania
> ben venga *che il marito non sappia*



Sono d'accordo anche io.


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

stavo riflettendo su questa cosa durante il pranzo: io non sento di aver sacrificato il mio amante per il bene della famiglia. Non ho scelto mio marito perchè messa davanti ad un bivio dovevo x forza scegliere... Mi sono semplicemente resa conto che volevo SOLO mio marito. Non avevo bisogno di un amante (lo so che suona brutto). Quando capita che discutiamo non penso "ahh, guarda a cosa ho rinunciato per mio marito che nemmeno capisce questo sacrificio..." ecco, se lo pensassi sarei ancora al punto di partenza, starei sempre tradendolo! Ma fortunatamente non è così! Anzi, penso di aver sacrificato un pò di tempo della mia famiglia per l'amante. Credo che la differenza stia proprio nel capire cosa veramente vogliamo fare della nostra vita... continuare a tradire (X ME) sarebbe stato inconcepibile.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> stavo riflettendo su questa cosa durante il pranzo: io non sento di aver sacrificato il mio amante per il bene della famiglia. Non ho scelto mio marito perchè messa davanti ad un bivio dovevo x forza scegliere... Mi sono semplicemente resa conto che volevo SOLO mio marito. Non avevo bisogno di un amante (lo so che suona brutto). Quando capita che discutiamo non penso "ahh, guarda a cosa ho rinunciato per mio marito che nemmeno capisce questo sacrificio..." ecco, se lo pensassi sarei ancora al punto di partenza, starei sempre tradendolo! Ma fortunatamente non è così! Anzi, penso di aver sacrificato un pò di tempo della mia famiglia per l'amante. Credo che la differenza stia proprio nel capire cosa veramente vogliamo fare della nostra vita... continuare a tradire (X ME) sarebbe stato inconcepibile.



... diciamo che ti sei resa conto che il rischio non valeva la candela ... e, che poi dopo 2 anni, ti eri anche un po annoiata della  trasgressione  .


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se può servirti:
> 
> ritengo che mio marito abbia fatto un percorso simile al tuo
> 
> ...


mi dispiace, non so come esprimere il groviglio che ho dentro lo stomaco, ti leggo e penso a mio marito, sei te ma mi immagino lui, e non è una bella sensazione. Non sono da ringraziare. Sei riuscita a superare il dolore?


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... diciamo che ti sei resa conto che il rischio non valeva la candela ... e, che poi dopo 2 anni, ti eri anche un po annoiata della  trasgressione  .


mi ricordo quando mi avete posto davanti al problema se fossi stata scoperta (nel vecchio forum) ed io non riuscivo a concepire una simile ipotesi, non volevo prenderla in considerazione... il rischio non vale la candela... è proprio vero!


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> mi ricordo quando mi avete posto davanti al problema se fossi stata scoperta (nel vecchio forum) ed io non riuscivo a concepire una simile ipotesi, non volevo prenderla in considerazione... il rischio non vale la candela... è proprio vero!



... e poi 2 anni sono lunghi dai  specialmente se non c'e' amore


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e poi 2 anni sono lunghi dai  specialmente se non c'e' amore


è una cosa che ancora anch'io non sono riuscita perfettamente a capire!?! Forse diventa quasi un'abitudine?


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> è una cosa che ancora anch'io non sono riuscita perfettamente a capire!?! Forse diventa quasi un'abitudine?


*Il primo respiro dell'adulterio è il più libero; dopo, si  sviluppano delle costrizioni che scimmiottano il matrimonio.* (John Updike)


----------



## alfeo (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> stavo riflettendo su questa cosa durante il pranzo: io non sento di aver sacrificato il mio amante per il bene della famiglia. Non ho scelto mio marito perchè messa davanti ad un bivio dovevo x forza scegliere... Mi sono semplicemente resa conto che volevo SOLO mio marito. Non avevo bisogno di un amante (lo so che suona brutto). Quando capita che discutiamo non penso "ahh, guarda a cosa ho rinunciato per mio marito che nemmeno capisce questo sacrificio..." ecco, se lo pensassi sarei ancora al punto di partenza, starei sempre tradendolo! Ma fortunatamente non è così! Anzi, penso di aver sacrificato un pò di tempo della mia famiglia per l'amante. Credo che la differenza stia proprio nel capire cosa veramente vogliamo fare della nostra vita... continuare a tradire (X ME) sarebbe stato inconcepibile.


 
Scusa, mi rendo conto che, come ha detto qualcuno qui, in effetti si esageri qualche volta nelle critiche nei confronti di chi si apre su queste pagine.
Anche a me è capitato lo stesso. Però posso dire che non mi sono focalizzato sulle critiche perché spesso erano piene di spunti non banali che mi aiutavano comunque a capire o ad esplorare possibilità e lati della vicenda a cui non avevo semplicemente pensato, magari anche solo per accantonarli.
Le critiche gratuite le vedi subito e non ti toccano neanche più di tanto.
La mia impressione, nel tuo caso, è che ci proponi una immagine risolta, risoluta, di chi ha chiaro cosa sia successo, perché sia finito e della rosea prospettiva di ricominciare con chi si ama davvero (tuo marito).
Ci hai anche parlato di rimorsi e di pentimento.
Tutto molto coerente. La mia impressione è che lo sia troppo, magari non per la figura dell'amante, che assume un ruolo alquanto marginarle nei tuoi post, ma per la figura di tuo marito o almeno di quel che ti lega, adesso, con tuo marito.
Ma mi auguro che tutto sia risolto davvero e che con tuo marito continui uguale a prima (del tradimento), anzi meglio.


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Il primo respiro dell'adulterio è il più libero; dopo, si  sviluppano delle costrizioni che scimmiottano il matrimonio.* (John Updike)


non la conoscevo!


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> non la conoscevo!



Pero' a volte E' vero  .


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusa, mi rendo conto che, come ha detto qualcuno qui, in effetti si esageri qualche volta nelle critiche nei confronti di chi si apre su queste pagine.
> Anche a me è capitato lo stesso. Però posso dire che non mi sono focalizzato sulle critiche perché spesso erano piene di spunti non banali che mi aiutavano comunque a capire o ad esplorare possibilità e lati della vicenda a cui non avevo semplicemente pensato, magari anche solo per accantonarli.
> Le critiche gratuite le vedi subito e non ti toccano neanche più di tanto.
> La mia impressione, nel tuo caso, è che ci proponi una immagine risolta, risoluta, di chi ha chiaro cosa sia successo, perché sia finito e della rosea prospettiva di ricominciare con chi si ama davvero (tuo marito).
> ...


capisco che non è possibile scrivere tutto, spiegare tutto e ricordare tutto ed io spesso (troppo spesso) do le cose per scontate e credo comunque di essere capita! E' un mio difetto! Ci tenevo a spiegarti che la mia convinzione non è nata negli ultimi 5 giorni... è da agosto che i rapporti con il mio ex sono definitivamente chiusi (non ci parliamo proprio più) ma è da inizio anno che ho iniziato a pensare, ripensare, riflettere. Se è sembrata una decisione presa su due piedi mi scuso, non volevo far credere a nessuno che è così facile! Sono mesi che piango nella doccia, dando la colpa agli scompensi ormonali dei nostri cicli. Sono qui per far capire ai traditori che vogliono uscirne che è possibile ma non volevo dare un'impressione di facilità! E' lungo il percorso da fare!  E condizione fondamentale bisogna volerlo!


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' a volte E' vero  .


più spesso di quanto possiamo immaginare


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

Vedi Tania, io ti stimo. Io sono una di quelle persone che se non ha dubbi non vorrebbe sapere, ma se qualche dubbio mi è venuto in mente, qualche strano atteggiamento devo sapere, dovrei per un buon motivo: quando una persona tradisce e non lo riesce a nascondere bene nel tradito nasce il dubbio di essere tradito da un lato e dall'altro di non aver fatto abbastanza per l'altra persona e quello che ne risulta è dolore per quanto si pensa di non aver fatto, di quanto si è mancanti verso l'altro. Poi si scopre magari il tradimento e si capisce di essere stati solo grandi pirla ad avere così tanti dubbi, mentre magari l'altra persona si scriveva con altri che sapevano che tu eri assurdamente oppressiva o oppressivo in quel tempo e che l'amante fosse davvero una boccata di aria.
La realtà è che io vorrei sapere se il comportamento fosse anche solo di un pelo differente dalla norma, perchè se no mi chiederei il motivo ed anche nel giro di anni lo scoprirei ed io odio scoprire con i miei occhi queste cose.


----------



## minnie (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedi Tania, io ti stimo. Io sono una di quelle persone che se non ha dubbi non vorrebbe sapere, ma se qualche dubbio mi è venuto in mente, qualche strano atteggiamento devo sapere, dovrei per un buon motivo: quando una persona tradisce e non lo riesce a nascondere bene nel tradito nasce il dubbio di essere tradito da un lato e dall'altro di non aver fatto abbastanza per l'altra persona e quello che ne risulta è dolore per quanto si pensa di non aver fatto, di quanto si è mancanti verso l'altro. Poi si scopre magari il tradimento e si capisce di essere stati solo grandi pirla ad avere così tanti dubbi, mentre magari l'altra persona si scriveva con altri che sapevano che tu eri assurdamente oppressiva o oppressivo in quel tempo e che l'amante fosse davvero una boccata di aria.
> La realtà è che io vorrei sapere se il comportamento fosse anche solo di un pelo differente dalla norma, perchè se no mi chiederei il motivo ed anche nel giro di anni lo scoprirei ed io odio scoprire con i miei occhi queste cose.


 
:up:


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedi Tania, io ti stimo. Io sono una di quelle persone che se non ha dubbi non vorrebbe sapere, ma se qualche dubbio mi è venuto in mente, qualche strano atteggiamento devo sapere, dovrei per un buon motivo: quando una persona tradisce e non lo riesce a nascondere bene nel tradito nasce il dubbio di essere tradito da un lato e dall'altro di non aver fatto abbastanza per l'altra persona e quello che ne risulta è dolore per quanto si pensa di non aver fatto, di quanto si è mancanti verso l'altro. Poi si scopre magari il tradimento e si capisce di essere stati solo grandi pirla ad avere così tanti dubbi, mentre magari l'altra persona si scriveva con altri che sapevano che tu eri assurdamente oppressiva o oppressivo in quel tempo e che l'amante fosse davvero una boccata di aria.
> La realtà è che io vorrei sapere se il comportamento fosse anche solo di un pelo differente dalla norma, perchè se no mi chiederei il motivo ed anche nel giro di anni lo scoprirei ed io odio scoprire con i miei occhi queste cose.


posso parlarti di me e delle mie impressioni, non di quello che pensa mio marito. Non credo sospetti niente... non è che ora sono triste o irritata perchè è finita, anzi... Ho sempre trovato scuse plausibili quando piangevo perchè mi rendevo conto di cosa stavo facendo, cosa avevo fatto. Quando parliamo di tradimenti (xchè abbiamo un amico che sta tradendo la moglie e lei lo sa...) mi dice sempre che x lui non è ammissibile ne perdonabile, che se lo venisse a sapere sarebbe finita xchè se c'è il tradimento vuol dire che il rapporto è finito... (non ti dico come mi sento io quando viene fuori questo argomento...). Non mi ha mai detto che lo vorrebbe sapere, ma non ha detto neanche il contrario... Ho deciso io, lo so, ma non voglio perderlo. Per te magari sbaglio e lo tradisco ancora non dicendogli niente, ma se lo facessi sarebbe la fine...


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

No, nel tuo caso invece stai facendo bene a non fargli provare questo incredibile dolore. nascondilo dentro a te e non osare mai dire nulla, amalo e basta.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, nel tuo caso invece stai facendo bene a non fargli provare questo incredibile dolore. nascondilo dentro a te e non osare mai dire nulla, amalo e basta.




:up:

Bravo Daniele!​


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, nel tuo caso invece stai facendo bene a non fargli provare questo incredibile dolore. nascondilo dentro a te e non osare mai dire nulla, amalo e basta.


Grazie per le belle parole. Mi dispiace per la tua storia... ho letto nell'altro post e posso solo dirti che bisogna sempre conoscere la storia di una persona prima di giudicarla. Non devi aver avuto una vita facile... mi dispiace veramente tanto.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> stavo riflettendo su questa cosa durante il pranzo: io *non sento di aver sacrificato il mio amante per il bene della famiglia. *Non ho scelto mio marito perchè messa davanti ad un bivio dovevo x forza scegliere... *Mi sono semplicemente resa conto che volevo SOLO mio marito. *Non avevo bisogno di un amante (lo so che suona brutto). Quando capita che discutiamo non penso "ahh, guarda a cosa ho rinunciato per mio marito che nemmeno capisce questo sacrificio..." ecco, se lo pensassi sarei ancora al punto di partenza, starei sempre tradendolo! Ma fortunatamente non è così! Anzi, penso di aver sacrificato un pò di tempo della mia famiglia per l'amante. Credo che la differenza stia proprio nel *capire cosa veramente vogliamo fare della nostra vita*... continuare a tradire (X ME) sarebbe stato inconcepibile.


ti quoto


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> mi dispiace, non so come esprimere il groviglio che ho dentro lo stomaco, ti leggo e penso a mio marito, sei te ma mi immagino lui, e non è una bella sensazione. Non sono da ringraziare. Sei riuscita a superare il dolore?


domanda difficile 

penso di poterti rispondere di sì
a livello consapevole sì
a volte capita che involontariamente quelle sensazioni tornino
magari senza motivo, ti ritrovi come in un flash back, come svegliarsi in piena notte in preda ad incubi spaventosi e incomprensibili con l'unica differenza che sei già sveglia e quegli stati d'animo di colpiscono improvvisi come un colpo di maglio
ma capita raramente, sempre meno, e comunque sono, adesso, controllabili

è mio marito che mi aiuta
come si comporta, come è


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, nel tuo caso invece stai facendo bene a non fargli provare questo incredibile dolore. nascondilo dentro a te e non osare mai dire nulla, amalo e basta.


:up:


----------



## tania (21 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> domanda difficile
> 
> penso di poterti rispondere di sì
> a livello consapevole sì
> ...


Sicuramente è molto fortunato ad avere accanto una persona come te. Non credo sia facile riuscire ad affrontare un simile dolore... ma nel mio piccolo posso assicurarti che quando veramente realizzi cosa hai fatto ed il dolore che potresti provocare (o hai provocato) ti senti come sbalzare in un altro mondo, vedi le cose dall'esterno e giudichi te stesso peggio di come possono fare gli altri, non riesco a spiegarti bene, ma è una sensazione di impotenza... vorresti cancellare il passato, il dolore, ma non sai come fare... Tutte le mattine, quando mi sveglio, guardo il viso di mio marito e sorrido... per la fortuna che ho ad averlo ancora, nonostante tutto (lo so, nonostante lui non sappia) accanto a me!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Sicuramente è molto fortunato ad avere accanto una persona come te. Non credo sia facile riuscire ad affrontare un simile dolore... ma nel mio piccolo posso assicurarti che quando veramente realizzi cosa hai fatto ed il dolore che potresti provocare (o hai provocato) ti senti come sbalzare in un altro mondo, vedi le cose dall'esterno e giudichi te stesso peggio di come possono fare gli altri, non riesco a spiegarti bene, ma è una sensazione di impotenza... vorresti cancellare il passato, il dolore, ma non sai come fare... Tutte le mattine, quando mi sveglio, guardo il viso di mio marito e sorrido... per la fortuna che ho ad averlo ancora, nonostante tutto (lo so, nonostante lui non sappia) accanto a me!


appunto
confermo

grazie per non aver avuto bisogno di vedere il suo dolore per capire di amare lui


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Tutte le mattine, quando mi sveglio, guardo il viso di mio marito e sorrido... per la fortuna che ho ad averlo ancora, nonostante tutto (lo so, nonostante lui non sappia) accanto a me!


E penso che la plausibile angoscia con la quale sarai costretta vivere, più o meno mitigata dallo scorrere del tempo, pensando al fatto che lui, magari per la più piccola delle coincidenze o stupidaggine, possa un giorno scoprire tutto, sia la tua giusta _"punizione_" (notare il corsivo e il virgolettato sulla parola punizione pliiss).


----------



## tania (21 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E penso che la plausibile angoscia con la quale sarai costretta vivere, più o meno mitigata dallo scorrere del tempo, pensando al fatto che lui, magari per la più piccola delle coincidenze o stupidaggine, possa un giorno scoprire tutto, sia la tua giusta _"punizione_" (notare il corsivo e il virgolettato sulla parola punizione pliiss).


non posso che quotarti! Mi sembra comunque "poca cosa" rispetto a ciò che proverebbe lui, no? Io l'ho scelto, consapevole o no sapevo a cosa sarei andata incontro... lui no!


----------



## tania (21 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> appunto
> confermo
> 
> grazie per non aver avuto di vedere il suo dolore per capire di amare lui


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


>


in quel post avevo dimenticato una parola: bisogno
ho corretto


----------



## tania (21 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in quel post avevo dimenticato una parola: bisogno
> ho corretto


immaginavo mancasse una parola


----------

